# Scale models of cities



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Yeah I was serious...but now it's Prague
Very impressive if you consider how old the model is...but it's a strange scale he used


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

No winners they were all very well made


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

*BERLIN* - 3 differents scale models, in the same hall in Berlin, Am Köllnischen Park


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

In the first Berlin model there are some high-rises around the TV tower...they aren't there in real time are they? :dunno:


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

^ no they aren't, of what i know, they are still projected

here one closer view... find the intruder...


----------



## Adrian Smith fan (Mar 17, 2007)

i have a question how could you get a job help do all that


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is a model of Curitiba, in Paraná state, Brazil. It doesn't compete with the ones shown here, but it's still worth posting.


----------



## Bachy Soletanche (Aug 19, 2005)

one of Birmingham UK


----------



## Adrian Smith fan (Mar 17, 2007)

have they done 1 of dubai in the future


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

That model of Seattle looks cheap. Here is much better model of Seattle. I took the pictures of it at Sales Center on Westlake and Denny. That model isn't show ALL downtown Seattle area. Only focus on redevelopment areas.


----------



## gamma_ray_burst (Apr 8, 2006)

steph35 said:


> ^ no they aren't, of what i know, they are still projected
> 
> here one closer view... find the intruder...


 Is the big santa just pro or already approved
:nuts:


----------



## pau-chin (Jan 27, 2007)

my city - *martin/slovakia  
*


----------



## Backstrom (Apr 26, 2006)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> That model of Seattle looks cheap. Here is much better model of Seattle. I took the pictures of it at Sales Center on Westlake and Denny. That model isn't show ALL downtown Seattle area. Only focus on redevelopment areas.


OMG I think I see Bond.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

TohrAlkimista said:


> that's the model of Tokyo, presented in the Week of the Design in Milan, last week, by some japanese designer:


This is BY FAR the best city model I have ever seen !! If I could see it in real life, I could easily spend 5 straight days admiring it.

.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Well deffinately not as big or detailed as the other models, but here is Europes youngest capital Cardiff


----------



## Adrian Smith fan (Mar 17, 2007)

*DUBAI, business bay*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ That would be very interesting to see everything get built. I don't think we can find many cites around the world that has long rows of skyscrapers along the freeways like planned for Dubai.


----------



## Adrian Smith fan (Mar 17, 2007)

it will look like that in about year 2016


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

zachus22 said:


> See now that Seattle model is crazy. I guess there's a difference between those that are used for an artsy purposes and those used for planning; the artsy ones being more aesthetically sound and the planning ones being more accurate with regards to buildings and roads and such.


That's the BNSF exhibit at the MofS&I in Chicago. It wasn't meant to be a down-to-the-block accurate model of either Chicago or Seattle, but was done more to represent where BNSF's railroad operates. They have maintained the model railroad there since the late 1940s or early 1950s when it was first built in 'O' scale by the former Santa Fe (ATSF). Successor company BNSF replaced it with an HO-scale model a few years ago. How tall would the Sears Tower have to be to be accurate in HO (1:87) scale?

OTOH, I can recall from high-school trips to there that they had a visionary scale model of Chicago elsewhere in the museum. I have no idea if it is even still in existence as I have not been in the building since about 1980. (I *MUST* go back there one of these days...) (I *MUST* go back there one of these days...)

Mike


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

finnaly I can see how much building there will be in Dubai it looks amazng at how much will get built there.


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

I need to say (I know people will hate me by saying it) Dubai don't look that good with only skyscraper with no shot building, I like city with all type of building: shot, tall, old and new (like HK and NYC), Dubai look like an over price over maintenance lady, very untouchable.


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

SickofToronto said:


> This is BY FAR the best city model I have ever seen !! If I could see it in real life, I could easily spend 5 straight days admiring it.
> 
> .


I believe the trains actually run.


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

mgk920 said:


> How tall would the Sears Tower have to be to be accurate in HO (1:87) scale?


The Sears Tower is 1,483 feet.

1,483 divided by 87.1 = 17 feet.


----------



## Adrian Smith fan (Mar 17, 2007)

^^ wrong, that's the height of the Petronia towers. the sears tower is
1,450ft


----------



## Adrian Smith fan (Mar 17, 2007)

Taylorhoge said:


> finnaly I can see how much building there will be in Dubai it looks amazng at how much will get built there.


more then any country in the world


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's a scale model of Manhattan found in the Queens Museum










And another scale model of Manhattan


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

NY one is simply amazing


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

Chongqing 



z0rg said:


> *Chongqing Planning Exhibition Center*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*TIANJIN*


z0rg said:


> Posted by Kc3000~China:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ WOW!!!!!!!!! It looks like sooo HUGE CITY! How many people live in that city?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I realize I've brought this thread back from the brink of oblivion, but it's a great thread that I thought people might enjoy.


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

isaidso said:


> I realize I've brought this thread back from the brink of oblivion, but it's a great thread that I thought people might enjoy.


yeah, thanks, i just saw the whole thread, simply amazing.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes, it is a very impressive thread.

The Tokyo, Prague, and Chonqqing models were very memorable!
C :


----------



## wbdigi.com (Aug 15, 2008)

that's the model of Tokyo, presented in the Week of the Design in Milan, last week, by some japanese designer:


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

This is how Frankfurt looked like in the past, when it was beautiful:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm sure Frankfurt is still beautiful, but different.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow the new york one is by far the best, followed by Tokyio.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I love London's model. Not much in the way of height, but good uniformity throughout, nicely proportioned buildings, and prominent buildings for miles in every direction.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Tokyo's and Chongqing's are astounding. I love the lighting in Chongqing's.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Chongqing one is pretty awesome and so is Shanghai's. It seems like China, HK and Singapore are the only ones with urban planning exhibition centres.


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

Manhattan best hands down i reckon. The detail was astounding, the colours of the buildings were accurate and it was just so detailed.

But the rest are still absolutely stunning, how long would one such as Chongqing take to make? how many people to make etc etc?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Here are some shots of the scale model of Singapore city.
Theyre located at the URA Centre for public viewing:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shanghai, 1000sq feet of scale model:

www.imageshack.us









http://i.pbase.com









www.flickr.com









www.flickr.com









The new Pudong side
www.imageshack.us


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

RafflesCity said:


> Here are some shots of the scale model of Singapore city.
> Theyre located at the URA Centre for public viewing:


Yo thank for posting these. I like the way how the existing buildings are well detailed.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

mg: Shangai just amazing :drool:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

xever_7 said:


> mg: Shangai just amazing :drool:


Its much cool you see it live! I went there last X-Mas and I spent hours staring at it.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

I need to see it, before I die and the real city too. They should add Shangai Center it's stunning. :drool:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

xever_7 said:


> I need to see it, before I die and the real city too. They should add Shangai Center it's stunning. :drool:


They will do that soon. But most likely when the building is finish


----------

